# swflash.cab????



## clack (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi folks this is my first post. Im really concerned about a program that keeps showing up asking me if i want to install. I have only had my laptop 1 day from new, so it maybe something to do with some sort of update ??

It tells me it is unable to varify the source so i am a little bit worried about it.

So does anybody know anything about swflash.cab??


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try reinstalling your Flash Player http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/


----------



## TKKhanna (Feb 3, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken, "swflash.cab" is the manual install file for Adobe Flash player. I downloaded it from the support section of the Adobe website.


----------

